# KV tanks....



## Lucky13 (Jan 16, 2011)

The Soviet KV Heavy Tanks How to Model Them It's an pdf file....


----------



## Loiner (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a potentially useful guide. I built a KV-1s last year, kit by Hobby Boss, although that kit was not included in the list of modifications on the guide.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 17, 2011)

I've been wondering about that Eastern Express KV-85 myself....


----------

